# Nice AS catch today.



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

David, Daniel, Chase, Austin had a good day.


----------



## Papajuju (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice!! Makin me hungry


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The guy holding the red porgies doesn't look very happy.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah,if you weren't out there today,...well,you sure missed a nice one.Got mine too.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Kim said:


> The guy holding the red porgies doesn't look very happy.


 I noticed that too. He must have been stuck on the wrong side of the boat and didn't catch any snapper. I've been there, so I understand it.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*Im jealous*

I haven't had my boat out garage in a year


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Kim said:


> The guy holding the red porgies doesn't look very happy.


He looks like the biggest guy...with the smallest fish. "I hate it when that happens!!"

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats and great pic


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

That's funny stuff...i mean you could be holding a whole stringer full of porgy and feel kinda off kilter next to a bunch a guys with big Snappers. ..lol....my face would have been worse...


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

The fella next to him kinda resembles Uncle Cracker.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice haul, dude on the end must be a circle hook jerker! lmao


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*Saw you the gas station*

Glad to see y'all did some good that day ,we scored too.


----------

